# Help! I'm scared to get a big tank!



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I thought this would be the perfect place to bring up my concerns...

I currently have two small-ish tanks (a 25G and a 40G), but I have a growing Severum and he needs an upgrade! What I really want is a 5-foot tank, but I'm having a lot of trouble finding this at a decent price. The 4-footers and 6-footers seem to be a dime a dozen.

Anywho... I'm not content with having a 4-foot tank for my Severum, considering his size (and I REALLY don't want to get rid of him-- the tank upgrade is for him!). The 5-foot tank with stand is DOUBLE the price of the 6-footer (is this normal? -- they're from the same store!). That leaves me no other "good" option than to buy the 6-foot (125 Gallon) tank.

So here's the issue: I wasn't worried about the size/water in a 4-footer, but a 6-foot tank is just so so much bigger. Why am I scared to have this thing? I'll be living on the 3rd floor of a tall apartment building. They allow large tanks, as long as my renter's insurance covers the tank. Should I be freaking out about the weight? I feel like if I get some positive answers here, I'll be able to sleep at night. Please help!

Advice/comments/concerns/recommendations are greatly appreciated! :fish:


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

duh!! get the 6 footer


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

sorry for double post.. do like i did i got a 150 and made braces under the house.. didnt even buy the jack supports.. 34.00 each.. i just measured, and cut long pine braces and beat beat beat, dug, beat beat and sweat them into place ehhhh i hate crawlspaces


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Can't make any braces -- apartment building!! I suppose that means it's concrete? It's over 20 floors high, and I'm on the 3rd floor.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

> I'll be living on the 3rd floor of a tall apartment building.


He can't put a brace under the house.

I would go for the 6' tank. My brother lived on the 8th floor of an apartment and had a 6' and a 5' tank along the same wall. Apartments are made of steel & concrete......far more stable than a house. Just make sure your renters insurance is up to level, buy the tank and enjoy it!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

A 20 story apartment building is built too handle some weight. If it wasn't, and someone had the 
football team over for a party one night, and five linebackers stood together in one place the whole 
building would come crashing down. That's obviously not going to happen.

Regarding price, once you get into odd sizes, they do get more expensive. That's why a 10 gallon is 
usually less than a 5. The more they build, the cheaper they are to build.

HTH


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

So I won't be the first person to put that much weight in one place for a long time? I can't possibly be the first person who wanted to put a tank in a building....LOL.

This helps tremendously. I was really going to lose sleep over this! I'm still open to other comments. The more positive responses there are, the better I'll sleep tonight 

Thanks everyone!

Oh....I'm a SHE!! Isis is actually my cat's name though.


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a 126 gallon tank on my the third floor of my house. No problem what so ever. If the floor cant support that much weight then you probably shouldn't live there.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

My guess is that they wouldn't allow large tanks in the building if the building wasn't structurally up to the task. Renter's insurance is to cover water damage if there's a leak.

The real problem will be lugging the tank up to the 3rd floor. My wife hated me when we carried the new 125g a mere 30 feet from the car to the house! :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Elevator!!


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Isis24 said:


> Elevator!!


Nice. 

No excuses now. :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing carrying that bohemoth up those flights of steps. So did you buy the 125 g?


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I will be! I move to my new apartment in late July, so I was going to put a deposit toward the tank now so they'd hold it for me until then. By now, I mean next week


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet! I live in an apartment as well not on the 20th floor like you but just on a 2 story. I have a 60 gallon here in my den and a 20 gallon in my living room. Get some of your big strong buddies to help you move that monster in and then grab a case of beer for helping :thumb:


----------



## Scuds03 (Apr 27, 2009)

Isis24 said:


> Elevator!!


Don't forget to measure your elevator so you know you will be able to squeeze it in! That would suck to get it home just to find out the tank hits the far wall of the elevator before it clears the door haha. I had this happen with a couch and then had to call extra firends to get it up the stairs...doh!


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hmm...I figure that the elevator must be at least 6 feet tall... Or else a lot of people would be complaining!! I need to figure out how to find two people to help me though. My new place is 14 hours away, so I don't know ANYBODY there!! Plus, i'm tiny and wouldn't be of much help for anything but small boxes.

I'm going to buy the heater for my new tank tomorrow...just so I can start getting really excited


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

When I moved from LA to Seattle I ran an ad on craigslist to have someone help me unload a box truck. I paid 90 dollars to move the smaller box truck (not the biggest one but not the smallest one either) from the truck to the apt. A LOT of people called about it. 2 guys did it in about an hour hustling. It would have taken me most of the day. Run an ad on craigslist and see if you can pay someone to help you. It should only take a few minutes Id imagine. You may be able to get it moved in for 20 or 30 bucks.


----------



## Scuds03 (Apr 27, 2009)

Just make sure they don't rob you!


----------



## ChuckSlayer (May 8, 2009)

I'm looking at replacing my 55g with a 90g tank same foot print as 75g. I can keep my stand I built that is better than anyting you can buy.....Though the 125g 6' is big and beautiful if you have the room! Just do It!!!!


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

make sure you dont get raped and robbed


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Isis24 said:


> Hmm...I figure that the elevator must be at least 6 feet tall... Or else a lot of people would be complaining!! I need to figure out how to find two people to help me though.


If you buy the tank locally, you might be able to get some help from the store.

-Ryan


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Great point, Ryan, but the problem is that I'm bringing some fish with me in the truck, and I'll need a tank set up ASAP once I get to my new place. There will be SO much other stuff that I have to do the first two days (trip to IKEA, buy a TV, get a cell phone, drive 3 hours to pick up my old car that's been in storage, etc....) so I don't want to lengthen my to-do list. Plus...I'm SUPER excited and super stubborn, and I don't wanna wait!!! Also, I really like my LFS here and they're giving me a really great deal.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Bought the heater... and got price quotes on my tank. Here's the deal:

72x18x22 tank (125 G)
Perfecto stand 
glass top
two 3-foot light strips (T-5, whatever that means, only 80 watts though, for now)
250 watt heater

all for *$1000 including tax* (all new stuff). I already have an eheim 2217 and I'll be looking for a good deal on a used filter (prob another eheim).

Is this a good price? I'm starting to stress out about the tank again!


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, Canada dont let you have a pistol. I dont know what the crime rate is like in Canada. Seems you got a lot to do and it might be better off to just wait on the tank if you cant give the fish the care they need and deserve. Perhaps setting up a asmaller tank for the time being might be a better option.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

No, I'm moving to Norfolk, Virginia. I don't want to wait on the tank! The point of the tank was to give my Severum a nicer home. With ME.  I will give them the best care! I don't understand why you made that comment... Am I doing something wrong?

And anyway... can you really say no to this face?

























Edit: the fish are always in that top right corner of the tank when I walk by...that's where I feed them!


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh, and I'm ridiculously organized, too. Most importantly, I really really like my fish and they're my priority when I move. First the fish, then everything else (car, furniture, etc). I don't remember who suggested this to me, but I'll be putting the fish in a big rubbermaid bin with a filter until I get the tank set up at my new place. The truck has enough space in between the two seats to put a big cooler there. That's where my fish will be during the trip, along with a sponge filter hooked up to the lighter outlet (already have the adapter). I think it's doable. Someone will be driving with me, so I will only need to find one other person to help move stuff in.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Fish riding shotgun. Sweet. :lol:

Beautiful severum, too. Any whole tank shots?

If you can keep some power filter biomedia in a bag (half water, half air) for the trip, that might help the new tank cycle. Then have some Amquel on hand to deal with ammonia and nitrite should you run into any trouble.

Maybe there are some fishy folks in Norfolk here on the CF who can give a hand with the tank?

Safe travels!

-Ryan


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment. I think he's beautiful, too, but I never know if that's because it's true, or because he's mine 

FTS!









I know it's small (40G)...hence the reason I'm upgrading. The Severum is a hair shy of 6", TL, and younger than a year old.

Will having media in bag provide enough oxygen for the culture to survive 16 hours...?

I'll probably be posting something in the ad section once I'm closer to my trip date, in case anyone lives in Norfolk and wants to help me move/set up the tank!


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Awesome! The big new tank will be welcome!

I don't think it can hurt to try an preserve the biomedia. If you can get a large bag from the LFS, bag it up like you were transporting a fish, and then shake it up periodically to aerate. Shake the bag up periodically. I don't know if it's worth "feeding" it some ammonia.

-Ryan


----------



## Scuds03 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have your same tank in the 65 gal version


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ha! True. It's funny, because I had that same filter, too. Did it come in the top of the tank? Mine did, but it didn't look like it was doing anything, so I threw it away 2 weeks after I bought the tank. Looks like everything is working out for you though!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Good luck Isis I hope you get everything set up and most IMPORTANTLY safely. Don't just get some average joe off the street, we all seemed to be worried about you even though we don't know you. I think that's really cool. CF sharing the love haha!


----------



## Scuds03 (Apr 27, 2009)

Isis24 said:


> Ha! True. It's funny, because I had that same filter, too. Did it come in the top of the tank? Mine did, but it didn't look like it was doing anything, so I threw it away 2 weeks after I bought the tank. Looks like everything is working out for you though!


This is what the hood filter looks like. There are ceramic noodles under the white pads. The green hose coming in on the bottom right is the return from the canister filter in the cabinet.


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

I did not mean to imply that you are going to mistreat or abuse your fish. I was just saying that if it is too much it doesnt make sense to lose your fish trying to do more than you can do.

Perhaps the apts has a "maintenence guy" that you could coerce into helping you. Perhaps beer or money will entice him. My "super" was cool, used to barbecue, drink beer, and smoke cigars with him. He'd help me do anything he could, and Id help him with anything I could. Win - win.

I though you were in Canada as your avatar has montreal under it unless Im confused.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Dj823cichild, that's why this forum is the best! Thanks 

Scuds03, your hood filter looks more trustworthy thank mine was. Mine was overflowing all over the place. Never could understand why, which is why I got rid of it.

bntbrl, it's not your fault. I get defensive when people tell me that I can't do something  BTW, I am in Montreal now, but Virginia is where I am moving to.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

that price maybe a bit high.
i was going to buy that set at big als here in toronto for $600 not including the glass top ($60)
and light fixture. that set should be around $850 tax in. also that heater may not be enough since its a 6ft tank. i would at least get 2 of them or one 300wt heater.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

So when is the big move Isis? Did you find some people to help you out? Gotta watch what I say but h#ll yeah Cf is best! Everyone is friendly and full of advice.


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

Are you going to have troubl ewith customs bringing the fish through? A moving van may warrant them to lok around at stuff while you cross the border. IM not sure if you need any permits to bring fish from Canada.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

The move is at the end of July. I checked import requirements, and the fish are ok as long as they're not endangered species. All I need is rabies vaccines for my two cats


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

mel_cp6, I called around to find a better price, but I couldn't! As for the heater, I was gonna add another one when winter came near. I figured that I wouldn't really need a 2nd one until then. If I do notice any problems before then, of course I'll buy a 2nd heater.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Well good luck, from what you have told us you well be prepared and ready to go in advance. Ps Montreal chicks are hot! lol


----------



## singmeat (Dec 25, 2006)

jfly said:


> sorry for double post.. do like i did i got a 150 and made braces under the house.. didnt even buy the jack supports.. 34.00 each.. i just measured, and cut long pine braces and beat beat beat, dug, beat beat and sweat them into place ehhhh i hate crawlspaces


did you even read the post? :roll:


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

singmeat said:


> jfly said:
> 
> 
> > sorry for double post.. do like i did i got a 150 and made braces under the house.. didnt even buy the jack supports.. 34.00 each.. i just measured, and cut long pine braces and beat beat beat, dug, beat beat and sweat them into place ehhhh i hate crawlspaces
> ...


lame


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

As much as I hate to take sides, singmeat had a point, your post completely overlooked the fact that Isis24 said she lived on the 3rd floor of an apartment block...


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

ok point taken, but it is STILL lame to quote something from days before, and I didnt even bring up his/her avatar and make fun now did i :lol:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:lol: at the avatar!


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

:lol:


----------

